# professional preggie pics



## LC (Apr 9, 2010)

*edit* just added more pics


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 9, 2010)

They are so absolutely gorgeous! You looked so beautiful! My faves are the first and the one towards the end when youre lying down looking to the ceiling oh and I love the shirt in the last shot. Congrats =)


----------



## KeishaG14 (Apr 9, 2010)

Those are so beautiful...  In retrospect, I wish I would have taken some 11 years ago when I was pregnant with my daughter.


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 9, 2010)

Hot mama!!


----------



## JaMi81 (Apr 9, 2010)

Those are beautiful!!!


----------



## Junkie (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome photos - I wish I had taken some too ^^

The last shirt made me lol - I love it haha.

You're one of the most beautiful preggo mama's ever!


----------



## n_c (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeishaG14* 

 
_Those are so beautiful...  In retrospect, I wish I would have *taken some 11 years ago when I was pregnant with my daughter*._

 
Me too! Our girls are the same age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Baci, you look absolutely beautiful!


----------



## LC (Apr 9, 2010)

thank you darlings


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 9, 2010)

My fave is the one where you are lying down, looking up, as well. Beautiful pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a similar note, I recently saw a picture of someones house that had a plaster cast of a pregnant belly and the breasts (basically the front of the torso really) used as a decorating element. I really like the idea of doing that, to sort of preserve the physical shape of the belly. So cool to be able to show the child later on.


----------



## summerblue (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful pics!  Your makeup looks outstanding & you have big beautiful eyes, fabulous eyebrows & wonderful skin!

So is it a boy or girl?


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 9, 2010)

you are the most gorgeous preggers i've ever seen! wish you'd share your pix on my mommy site! we love seeing belly bumps! i sure do miss mine!


----------



## blackeneddove (Apr 9, 2010)

Hot mama! You look so beautiful and you're glowing! Pregnant women are the most beautiful women in the world.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 10, 2010)

Awe, you look so beautiful! An early congrats on your upcoming due day.


----------



## miss_dre (Apr 10, 2010)

You look absolutely amazing! Very beautiful! 
Congratulations!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 10, 2010)

Those are so beautiful!  I love that last shirt, lol!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 10, 2010)

I've to agree, I see a hot mama here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your knocked up t shirt. *lol*


----------



## ilexica (Apr 10, 2010)

What stunning photographs!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2010)

You look so beautiful! I love preggie photo shoots, it really is something to be captured.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2010)

wow! you look simply amazing. i think all the piccies are beautiful. but i love the one with the knocked up t shirt - it tickled my funny bone!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Apr 14, 2010)

Love it! Your so gorgeous! My fave is also the Knocked up one lol! Congratulations!


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 14, 2010)

these are really stunning pics you look great. What are you wearing in the 1st pics?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 14, 2010)

Great pics and I love the Knocked Up Tee!


----------



## LC (Apr 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_these are really stunning pics you look great. What are you wearing in the 1st pics?_

 
lol oh man I almost just wrote back " a tube top and jeans" but now I realize you probably meant what I was wearing on my face...lol 

eyes: soft ochre paint pot as a base
mac shadows: blanc type, texture, espresso
brows: charcoal brown
black track on upperlid
feline in waterline
zoom fast black lash

lips:
subculture lip pencil
random lip gloss

SFF nc25
MSFN in medium
forgot which blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




shimpagne MSF for that highlight on my cheeks


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 15, 2010)

you look absolutely radiant in these pics. You're one of the most gorgeous pregnant women I've seen


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 15, 2010)

You're so lucky! I wanted to, but everytime something came up! They're GORGEOUS!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 15, 2010)

i hope i look this beautiful when i get preggers one day!  you look amazing!  thanks for sharing these with us


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## LC (May 21, 2010)

just added more pics, yay


----------



## rebellious_aNg (May 25, 2010)

fabulous!!! i love it!


----------



## dixie (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful!!  Is it a boy?!


----------



## LC (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dixie* 

 
_Beautiful!!  Is it a boy?! _

 
girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




born 5/13/10

8lbs 5oz


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful pics! I wish you all the best for you two.


----------



## Senoj (May 26, 2010)

You look good with your baby bump! I hope I look like that if I ever have a baby.


----------



## christinakate (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful !


----------



## kc8 (May 26, 2010)

Congratulations!!

You look absolutely stunning..pregnant or not!


----------

